# 2014 Sierra HD 2500 - Is this new stuff ... ?



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

SUSPENSION
Sierra 2500HD delivers a smoother ride with a fully independent coil-over-shock front suspension and 3-inch wide multistage rear leaf springs, that engage progressively as the load in the bed or the hitch increases.

VARIABLE VALVE TIMING
For strong, steady power to bold acceleration on the highway, the 6.0L V8 with Variable Valve Timing (VVT) is up to any task by:

Monitoring and opening and closing valves for near peak levels of torque across the entire range of engine speeds

http://www.gmc.com/sierra-2500hd-pi...BP-Exact_|_2014-2500_|_2014 gmc sierra 2500hd


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone messed up on the suspension. On the specs page, it says torsion bar.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

& no extended cab ?

http://www.autotrader.com/2014-GMC-Sierra+2500HD.jsp?modelId=26114[/url]

& the 2014 2500 HD keeps the old 2013 Dash (?)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1643504 said:


> Someone messed up on the suspension. On the specs page, it says torsion bar.


Two drive coilovers?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thres nothing new about a 2014 2500-3500 , its all new on a 1500 2014.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

And the reason for no extended cabs is because the plant that does that was retooled to make the new half tons


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Just built my "dream truck" over 62,000 dollars. HAHA!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1643995 said:


> Just built my "dream truck" over 62,000 dollars. HAHA!


Add another couple of grand for lights.....5K for plow...it would be a sweet ride.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1643996 said:


> Add another couple of grand for lights.....5K for plow...it would be a sweet ride.


Yes it would be, but not justifiable.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking at new 3/4 and 1 ton trucks myself. I didn't think I would, but I actually like the extended cab models but can't find any locally setup the way I like. I didn't think it was a big deal until I looked at both GMC and Chevy web sites and saw that they're not making them for 2014. 

Maybe I'll get lucky when it's time for me to buy and I'll be able to really search harder and find one I can live with. When I'm dropping that much coin.....I want what I want.

NYH1


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1643995 said:


> Just built my "dream truck" over 62,000 dollars. HAHA!


If your dream truck is a diesel, you can add another 20K to that price in Canada.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe try a Dealer locate...They might find you what you are looking for..In another state..


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

There are tons of leftover '13 extended cabs here in IN, you can get a crazy deal on one as they simply do NOT sell here, its crew cab or nothing around here! Get on Autotrader and do some searching. Hare Chevrolet in Noblesville IN is the dealer with a lot of sharp snow plow prep ext cabs, not a fan of the dealer but they have the configuration you are after.


----------

